# '09 vs '10 Tarmac Expert



## Boosted333 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I recently sold my '05 Roubaix Elite triple and plan to upgrade (got sick of the 105/Triple).... I have found two leftover Tarmac Experts at a LBS, and I'm wondering what the general concensus is on which I should go with. 

2010 Tarmac Expert SL Double (in Carbon/White) - asking $2700
2009 Tarmac Expert Compact (in Team Carbon/Red) - asking $2500

I rode both of them, the 2010 seemed to shift smoother, the 2009 seemed "clunky" on the shifts but still shifted great overall (just like the Litespeed Archon C3 that I test rode prior to these). Otherwise I felt great on all three bikes to be honest. The Archon was a bit heavier, by about a full pound.

The shop mentioned the "upgraded Ultegra wheels" on the '09, but from what I am reading they are sort of heavy. Are they stronger and would not bend as easy? And I think the Compact was a nice to have, since I am coming from a triple.... 

Are there any other major improvements on the 2010 over the 2009? Seems like for $200 more I can get the newer model & better carbon frame (will I notice??). I do like the Team Carbon/Red a lot, the Carbon/White is very nice in person too. 

I plan on getting into Duathlons and some racing here and there, but I generally race the "clock" for training purposes and the fun factor.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I would go with the 2010.
It has the latest technology from both Specialized and Shimano.
You could ask the shop to swap out the crankset to a compact.
Otherwise you could sell the crankset on Ebay.


----------



## Steeeve430 (Apr 20, 2007)

Second that, go with the 2010. I just got a 2010 Tarmac frame last week and had it built with Ultegra components and Fulcrum Racing 5's. Wheels really arent a big deal because you can always upgrade easily in the future. 

What components were on both, I assume Ultegra??


----------



## Boosted333 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, Ultegra on both... thanks guys... 

The Litespeed is still in the decision process only because of price. Its a 2010 leftover for about $2,000. I have always been a Specialized fan, so I feel like i'm cheating!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Agreed, get the 2010 - it has the same 10r carbon frame as the Pro.


----------



## Boosted333 (Mar 31, 2011)

The other factor for both Tarmac deals is what they let that '09 go for.. I have yet to go with cash and negotiate, and I'm assuming they'll want to unload that '09 pretty cheap.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

We are half-way through model year 2011, and dealers will soon be thinking about orders for 2012. Both bikes are older models and already discounted, but maybe they will do you a deal.


----------



## Steeeve430 (Apr 20, 2007)

Boosted333 said:


> Yes, Ultegra on both... thanks guys...
> 
> The Litespeed is still in the decision process only because of price. Its a 2010 leftover for about $2,000. I have always been a Specialized fan, so I feel like i'm cheating!


Same, I felt like I was cheating! I never figured Id find a Tarmac with Ultegra for the price I got. So, I went to my LBS to test a 2010 Izoard and a 2010 FP2, I was too big for the Izoard and I really wasnt in love with the FP2, then the shop owner remembered he had a 2010 bare Tarmac frame downstairs and he offered to build it with all Ultegra stuff for me for the same price as the FP2 and Izoard. I was stoked because it was exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## go4it (Oct 26, 2005)

one thing u might also wanna look into is the cable routing on the shifters. The 2010 has the internal routing that is going to the bar tape. the 2009 is out ( u see the shifter cables ). so the 2010 will look cleaner if u ask me.


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

Boosted333 said:


> Yes, Ultegra on both...


The 2009 employed the older iteration of Ultegra, the "SL."

The 2010 has the "new-and-improved" Ultegra 6700, I believe. Some might prefer one over the other.


----------



## Boosted333 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, after a lot of research I ended up getting a great deal from Zane's bike shop. Just came home with a 2011 Expert SL3 ! Thanks everyone for the info, not just from this thread but from this site.. I have been lurking and learning a lot. :thumbsup: 

Now I wish it wasn't going to rain this weekend!!!!!!!! :mad2:


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

My first thought looking at the picture was that little one you're holding is already interested in the S-Works Amira... 

Great buy for you...enjoy the ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike.. _excellent_ choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice bike! I hope you enjoy it as much as I am my Roubaix Expert. At least the rainy weekend will give you time to go over the bike removing the few dozen warning stickers they put on them.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Niiiiiiccccce! Every time I see a Tarmac sl3, it gets me thinkin'....


----------



## Boosted333 (Mar 31, 2011)

Figured I'd post up an update.... since i've had the bike a week now and have done three rides. 

So far I have done two 6 mile rides and today I did an 11.4 mile ride. Generally I ride pretty hard and time myself, the 6 mile ride is 1 lap around the local streets that go around the reservoir (with a couple good climbs and one nasty descent) - and the 11.4 mile ride is 2 laps. First ride I took it easy (have been having IT Band issues so i need to slowly ramp back up w/ the mileage), and then I found myself loving the ride and getting more and more into it. 2nd attempt (a couple days later) I went hard and absolutely loved the bike! It climbs SOOO much better than my Roubaix triple, and right now i'm glad I didn't go with a compact, I am climbing in 2nd and 3rd gear now, haven't had the need to use 1st.

The ride is firm, yet not as harsh as I pictured. Which is perfect! The seat was a little annoying after even 3 miles, at first. Now I'm getting used to it already. Steering is precise, once in a while if I'm standing and pushing hard I feel like I am twitching back and forth w/ the steering a little, but i'll get used to it. And it just feels "fast", no matter what the situation is.

Here's the fun part. I have done this 2 lap 11.4 mile ride a bunch of times, my best time on the Roubaix was 40 min and 40 sec and that was when I was I was in top shape... Took the Tarmac out this morning, figuring I haven't been riding hard in a while - so if I get around 42 min I'll be pleased. 

NOPE. Killed it!! 39 minutes flat, a full minute and 40 seconds faster!!! Thank you Mr Tarmac!!!


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I am looking at the 2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert and this makes me want to go get it now!! Pitty I have to wait till the wife goes back to work, only 4 month away now!


----------

